# Dove opener



## sc83

Was curios as to where everybody was planning on going. Thinking of trying the SV draw for the first two days, then just hitting the dove fields in the area.


----------



## ironman172

I hate to say... but most likely if I go it will be deer creek with all the other 1000's of people...


----------



## ChachiSnips

I'll probably be out to Deer Creek on my own as well unless I can find some private fields to hunt. If anyone wants to meet up for the evenings during opening week send me a PM. I've got some cheap decoys and a mojo and always enjoy meeting new people.


----------



## SouthernOhioElite

What does everyone usually do with the dove once they shoot them? Are they good to eat er what?


----------



## dmills4124

Are they good to eat? DAh! No we put them with The carp we catch a put them under the roses for fertilizer......LOL A dozen or so in a crock pot with vegies and gravy are vantastic especially if you pull them out of a freezer on a cold snowie winter day. come in out of the cold and smell the house full of love wafting from the kitchen. Ya gotta love it. Some home made bread rolls to dip in the gravy, Man there aint nothin better.
I just made myself hungry. Gotta go get some cornflakes or something.
later, oh you better take lots of shells. They are like trying to shoot at a fighter jet with an old red rider beebee gun.
good luck
don m


----------



## bozz

sc83 said:


> Was curios as to where everybody was planning on going. Thinking of trying the SV draw for the first two days, then just hitting the dove fields in the area.


Yeah SV is where my boy and I go every year and do quite well. Last year was a little hot and slow but not bad. Good luck sc83 hope to see ya at the drawing.Few pics from last year below.PS,......got the Dove-N-Air decoy that randomly flaps its wing with batties. Saw a guy that had one and the birds were trying to land on it. SEE HERE;


----------



## smartbass

just wrap the breast with bacon and broil them in the oven. its like eating filet mignon! [email protected]


----------



## Huntinbull

Bacon is not just a breakfast food, it's a condiment!!

Huntinbull


----------



## ironman172

Yea, 5 dove breast and a strip or 2 of bacon in foil and then on the grill or (Oven)MMMMMMMMMM Good...I can't wait!! should be making plans tonight with a few friends....on which field to hit the first day or 2...I have the sunflower planting map right in front of me.......I've had my limit and headed home by 10:00am in past years on the first day....I just love getting doubles...


----------



## BunkerChunker

just picked up a new spinnig wing decoy at gander mountain going go out in the yard and spread some decoys out and toss a bumper for the dog give her a little refresher course before D-day.

P.S. you guys are makeing me hungry


----------



## ouflyboy9

can't wait for the opener - wish I didn't have to hunt state ground - it would be nice to limit out early


----------



## sc83

Anyone gonna be at SpringValley tomorrow. I will probably be the only one in my group gonna go.


----------



## bozz

sc83 said:


> Anyone gonna be at SpringValley tomorrow. I will probably be the only one in my group gonna go.


Yup we went as mentioned above. My boy and I decided to do the youth hunt at CC. You might have saw us we were the # 3 call out. I was in a tank top. Did you lotto ? And did most people lotto ?........crowds look a little light. Boy there were birds everwhere and all the fields look good..........our field at CC is loaded with birds gonna be a fantastic shoot. I'll be back on Wed. too and will shoot for field # 1 (lots of birds there too). How about you ?


----------



## sc83

bozz said:


> Yup we went as mentioned above. My boy and I decided to do the youth hunt at CC. You might have saw us we were the # 3 call out. I was in a tank top. Did you lotto ? And did most people lotto ?........crowds look a little light. Boy there were birds everwhere and all the fields look good..........our field at CC is loaded with birds gonna be a fantastic shoot. I'll be back on Wed. too and will shoot for field # 1 (lots of birds there too). How about you ?


I believe did see you. I was wearing a Ohio Waterfowler tee. I didn't get drawn but am hoping to be able to make it on Wed. I would say about half the crowd was picked. It was my first time trying the draw and was expecting more people.


----------



## bozz

sc83 said:


> I believe did see you. I was wearing a Ohio Waterfowler tee. I didn't get drawn but am hoping to be able to make it on Wed. I would say about half the crowd was picked. It was my first time trying the draw and was expecting more people.


You'll get in on Wed. for sure because the 2nd day crowds are only about half the size as the first day. I'll be there and I'll look for ya. Me ? I'm hard to miss always in shorts and camo tank top..........I over heat easy.....


----------



## bozz

May need a partner for Wed. Sept. 2nd Lotto at SV. My boy may not be availible that day as well as I have another friend who is not feeling well now may not go either. So if anybody wants to share a station with a fun guy who can't shoot but tells good jokes and stories.............should get plenty of action over my head. Let me know ?!?!?


----------



## Huntinbull

Not familiar with Spring Valley. What part of the state is that in? Nearest town I might know?

Huntinbull


----------



## bozz

Huntinbull said:


> Not familiar with Spring Valley. What part of the state is that in? Nearest town I might know?
> 
> Huntinbull


Its just southeast of Dayton,Oh and northeast of Cinn. You can look it up on the ODNR web site in the southwest region.


----------



## Huntinbull

Thanks for the info. 3-4 hour drive for me so probably not high on my list. 

Huntinbull


----------



## Angler ss

I have a hunting buddy who invited me to hunt doves with him last year. He brought a baby mojo duck decoy and 6 dove decoys as he was setting up the baby mojo I was doutfull the duck decoy was going to work for doves.I was in for a suprise when the sun came up the doves were droping right in to the set up! This year I will have my baby mojo duck decoy in action during dove season.


----------



## ODNR3723

With this crazy weather we have had our best field is still in corn. We were going to head down to woodbury or some other public place until i found a wheat field that had been disced under. I stopped and talked to the farmer saturday and he gave us permission. When i pulled into the drive to get permission about 30-40 birds flushed. This was at around 6pm. Cant wait. Got both the 16 and 20 browning ready to go. Good luck to all that make it out and post your results. Gonna get cold the next 2 nights. Hope it dont mess em up.


----------



## bozz

ODNR3723 said:


> With this crazy weather we have had our best field is still in corn. We were going to head down to woodbury or some other public place until i found a wheat field that had been disced under. I stopped and talked to the farmer saturday and he gave us permission. When i pulled into the drive to get permission about 30-40 birds flushed. This was at around 6pm. Cant wait. Got both the 16 and 20 browning ready to go. Good luck to all that make it out and post your results. Gonna get cold the next 2 nights. Hope it dont mess em up.


I sure hope these cool nights don't change much either.Saw a lot of birds a week ago in the field where we are going. At least it sure will be more comfortable and not freaking boiling hot like last year. I would love to be out by noon on my lotto field (can't hunt till noon) but my boy does not come home from school till 2:30. What should I do wait for him or go out a few hrs. come back (30 min. dr.) home pick him up and go back ???? Dang just don't know if I can just sit here opening day till 2:30 and not get there till 3. With this cool weather I know they will be flying at noon unlike last year where it was too hot and they did not fly till 4. What would you guys do if you were me ?


----------



## FSHNERIE

A buddy of mine planted about a half acre of sunflowers near his field corn.I'll be heading over there.


----------



## Searay

bozz said:


> I sure hope these cool nights don't change much either.Saw a lot of birds a week ago in the field where we are going. At least it sure will be more comfortable and not freaking boiling hot like last year. I would love to be out by noon on my lotto field (can't hunt till noon) but my boy does not come home from school till 2:30. What should I do wait for him or go out a few hrs. come back (30 min. dr.) home pick him up and go back ???? Dang just don't know if I can just sit here opening day till 2:30 and not get there till 3. With this cool weather I know they will be flying at noon unlike last year where it was too hot and they did not fly till 4. What would you guys do if you were me ?


Wait till the boy comes home then later in life you can always fall back on I waited till you got home....come get my arse now!!


----------



## Searay

Won't be able to get out till the weekend hope to do some dove shooting and some perch jerkin....


----------



## ODNR3723

We got to our field at around 0715. The birds were flying as soon as we got in the drive. Plenty of action all morning. Went 6 for 8 right off the go. Then started shooting behind em. Had a three man limit by 0930. Including 19 pigeons. They came home as well. Hope all of you that made it out had a good morning. Working on pics now. New computer and not sure how to download them.


----------



## Huntinbull

MMMMM Rock doves (commonly known as pigeon)!!! Now 50% bigger than mourning doves for your culinary enjoyment.

Huntinbull


----------



## BunkerChunker

you can shoot pigeons? I did not know


----------



## sc83

hit up CC after work and did pretty decent. Between me and my brother we got 9. poor shooting was the main culprit. gonna give it another try on Friday.


----------



## Huntinbull

BunkerChunker said:


> you can shoot pigeons? I did not know





Huntinbull said:


> MMMMM Rock doves (commonly known as pigeon)!!! Now 50% bigger than mourning doves for your culinary enjoyment.
> 
> Huntinbull


Sure can! No limit or season. Just make sure you are in a municipality that allows firearms to be shot. I actually had a local charity organization and shelter (actually someone who worked there, not the headquarters themselves) tell me not to come back and volunteer anymore, because I was explaining to a gentleman how to trap them and eat them. Just trying to help the guy out.

Huntinbull


----------



## wader

Huntinbull said:


> Sure can! No limit or season. Just make sure you are in a municipality that allows firearms to be shot. I actually had a local charity organization and shelter (actually someone who worked there, not the headquarters themselves) tell me not to come back and volunteer anymore, because I was explaining to a gentleman how to trap them and eat them. Just trying to help the guy out.
> 
> Huntinbull


At the risk of hijacking, I can't resist. God forbid you help the guy learn how to feed himself, all those self important concerned citizens wouldn't know what to do with themselves if people stopped needing them!


----------

